# PLB



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

due to concerns re having a horse fall up the back where there is no mobile coverage.
is a plb the best option ?

seem plenty around for about $350.

any preferences?
is there a way to attach some sort of "device" to a smartphone to get reception where this is normally not possible and how much, if this is an option?

this is the sort of one i was looking at.










long way to crawl with a broken leg from up here










i presume if you buy one you just register your contact details like an epirb


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

ah , very good.
a bit cheaper, but still. maybe an iphone wont survive a crash and the plb may be more sturdy


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

grinner said:


> ah , very good.
> a bit cheaper, but still. maybe an iphone wont survive a crash and the plb may be more sturdy


I'd go the PLB Pete. Works anywhere, and with the GPS they are searching in a 100 metre square area very quickly, night or day. Cheap insurance if you're badly hurt.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I got a fastfind 211, easy to register on line, I think the battery lasts about 5 years.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

leftieant said:


> PLB for the win, get a waterproof one for on-water activities as well (whilst being aware of the legal status of them on water).


Not sure what you mean there Ant. ?

All of them are waterproof. Re legal status: The regulations state that they are to be activated "only if you are in grave and imminent danger", which I take to mean a broken leg in a remote place on land, with no other means of communication. You can use an EPIRB, PLB, or ELT (aviation equivalent) anywhere.

The only regs that I'm aware of that you _may_ be referring to, are the use of marine VHF from land, which is _not_ allowed.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

eric said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > leftieant said:
> ...


Thanks Eric, but I understood Pete to be seeking the best emergency contact device in the event of being badly hurt *on land*. EPIRB, PLB or ELT can be used, and neither AMSA, nor any EMS, are going to be concerned about which device is used. They exist to get you help quickly, wherever you are. As I said, different story re marine VHF from land.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

leftieant said:


> PLB for the win, get a waterproof one for on-water activities as well (whilst being aware of the legal status of them on water).


Terribly sorry sir. I must be confused. Now you shut up.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

eric said:


> Just to clarify.
> 
> 1. Leftie advised getting a PLB for Grinz. Not a VHF, EPIRB or two tin cans and a string..
> 
> ...


You didn't clarify. you confused yourself, Leftie, Pete or the entire issue.

1. Correct, and I advised correctly that EPIRB or ELT would do the same job. EMS are not fussy...whatever the device used for emergency assistance , they will respond.

2. Pete was never talking about inshore or offshore,.


kayakone said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > PLB for the win, get a waterproof one for on-water activities as well (whilst being aware of the legal status of them on water).
> ...


. He was talking about being hurt on the land.

3. I thought Leftie was mixed up, cause he mentioned legal status. Pete was horse riding, not two nautical miles offshore, though I can see the over-arching advice about getting a device that covers all scenarios....probably the reason behind the misunderstanding and the usual vitriol that followed, though not the OP's request.

4 . No.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kayakone said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > PLB for the win, get a waterproof one for on-water activities as well (whilst being aware of the legal status of them on water).
> ...





eric said:


> But where did this VHF come from?


*I* assumed Leftie's mention of 'legal status' was for VHF, as Pete's concern was for land use. Leftie *did not mention it at all.*

My advice therefore to Pete is to get all of the above and play the Man from Snowy river all he likes. Hopefully the body will be recovered. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > But where did this VHF come from?
> ...


I assumed Leftie's mention of 'legal status' was about gay marriage but I didn't advise Pete to move to Canberra 

Back on topic, I bought my (floating, waterproof) PLB %90 for on water use, it is more accurate than an epirb and I don't think I would last more than 24 hours in the water anyway. It's small and fits in my life jacket, so it lives there.
As a bonus I can take it on mountain bike rides and bush walks. If there is a fine for using it on the water, I'll happily pay it when they get me back on dry land.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> Ado had a good one, i'll try and find it.


http://www.gme.net.au/products/emergency-beacons/plbs/MT410G

Get a PLB and not a EPIRB. A PLB will fit in a pack pocket or hang around your neck comfortably. Get one with GPS as it is much more accurate when they want to pinpoint your location. It is registered in exactly the same way as an EPIRB (they don't even know or care what you have).

This one has NON-HAZMAT batteries so you can take it on a plane. It works worldwide, has 7 year battery life and (I think) operates for well over 24 hours. It is waterproof, it floats, you can use it on a yak as well but it won't float upright, so you need may to hold the aerial out of the water. That, and a signal life of less than 48 hours, is the only difference between it and a much bigger and heavier EPIRB.

When I bought it it cost be about $425. Not the cheapest, but about the best.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Come on Pete you dont need any of that soft cock modern day technology, think Bear Grylls has an PLB????
I reckon a good Cooee! would travel 5 miles down that valley and surely you could rig up a splint and make up crutch with your Grylls knife. If not drinking your own piss til someone finds you cant be that bad, harden up mate.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> think Bear Grylls has an PLB????


Undoubtadly.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Come on Pete you dont need any of that soft cock modern day technology, think Bear Grylls has an PLB????
> I reckon a good Kooee would travel 5 miles down that valley and surely you could rig up a splint and make up crutch with your Grylls knife. If not drinking your own piss til someone finds you cant be that bad, harden up mate.


haha , 
i really only got thinking about it as a neighbour was telling me someone broke their neck on a nearby property and took a while to die, yuk. and then i was watching the sunny coast races saturday nite and saw young desiree gill die, so with rollovers, snakes etc. it got me thinking  

its a shame that the super boost to get a mobile phone to work isnt a little cheaper. i was hoping there'd be a clip on for about 50 bucks.
maybe, like you say, a big air horn mite be the go. or a $2 whistle!!

keza, ado, leftie, trev....thanks for your advice. i think something like ado's is probably the go.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

As Eric said, you have to remember that a PLB requires manual activation. This is not simply pressing a button, but is a little more complex to ensure it doesn't go off by mistake (press tab, fold out aerial, snap in place, etc).

'Find My Phone' or something similar will give away your positio to friends if you are in mobile range without the need to activate anything.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Is the SPOT coverage identical to the Cospos Sarsat coverage for PLB's etc?

Does it call someone you know (friends), or does it call EMS (S & R)?

If it notifies friends, does it then rely on them calling S & R?

Does it cost money annually?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Is the SPOT coverage identical to the Cospos Sarsat coverage for PLB's etc?
> 
> Does it call someone you know (friends), or does it call EMS (S & R)?
> 
> ...


Others may correct me, but I think:

I don't think it calls anyone. It's a 'pull' system rather than a 'push' system. It's always active, but someone has to go on to the internet to find you. The advantage is they can always find you even if you are not in an emergency, and that it's always active so you don't have to set it off (e.g. if you are unconcious or your arms are trapped or you can't reach it). The downside is that someone has to be looking for you. Eric and Ant suggest it may now have some sort of 'push' emergency messaging system too.

Yes it notifies friends only and relies on them calling S&R if they think someting is wrong.

Yes it has an annual fee.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Listen to Eric, not me.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ado said:


> Listen to Eric, not me.


But YOU said to listen to Eric, so what the hell do we do now.
Eric ?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Pete,

If you're just interested in someone finding your body, this might be worth a look

www.thetileapp.com


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Grinz if your playing cowboy up in them hills get a flare gun in a side holster to look the part.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

@nick, mate thats quite interesting. it sometimes takes an hour to find the dammed horses on 250 acres, so putting a tile on each of them would be very useful.

@clarkey, you know , i hate to admit it , but thats what i have been doing


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Homing pigeon?


homing pigeons are great salti, ive sold the same one 27 times on ebay


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

grinner said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > Homing pigeon?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

grinner said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > Homing pigeon?
> ...


You crack me up, Pete... absolute gold!
Jimbo


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Personal Locator Bacon, Homing Bacon, and Avalanche Bacon all work on the same technology.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> Personal Locator Bacon, Homing Bacon, and Avalanche Bacon all work on the same technology.


Zed ishz drinkt two much. His cont spellz hish wordz.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I spelt fine. They all rely on a dog finding your sorry baconstinkin ass.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Zed said:


> I spelt fine. They all rely on a dog finding your sorry baconstinkin ass.


In that context, it's spelled.
I spelled.
I had spelt.
Confusing, isn't it.

Think of spill, and you'll get it eventually. ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > I spelt fine. They all rely on a dog finding your sorry baconstinkin ass.
> ...


Look who's talking. The entertaining author/adventure writer that cannot spelt. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Come on Pete you dont need any of that soft cock modern day technology, think Bear Grylls has an PLB????
> I reckon a good Cooee! would travel 5 miles down that valley and surely you could rig up a splint and make up crutch with your Grylls knife. If not drinking your own piss til someone finds you cant be that bad, harden up mate.


Ever tried a cooee under water :shock:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Homing pigeon?


At least the Pigeon gets home ok :?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > Zed said:
> ...


Oh I agree, I'm hopeless. I'm just tryin' to learn Zed some strine.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

happy with my new purchase.
arrived 24 hours after buying it on ebay. $315
7 year battery life.
fits in my top pocket.

looks like the critter who died here might have benefited from one.  .

cheers


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's the one I have Grinz. That's an exceptionally good price.

Thankfully, I have no idea how well they work.


----------

